# Removing handle with LOTS of glue help.



## Danzo (Jan 19, 2017)

So I got this bunka from cktg kohetsu AS. It's a decent little thing but the handle circumference feels way too big for it and it's uncomfortable to use for long periods of time. 
It looks like there's a lot of epoxy in there. How do I remove it without destroying the knife OR the handle? I'd like to keep the handle and convert my Chinese cleaver.


----------



## chinacats (Jan 19, 2017)

Maxim has a video somewhere of removing a handle...simple as a whack with a board and hammer. If it's truly epoxied then that likely won't work...if epoxy I believe it's one and done...but could be corrected.

Edit..[video=youtube;ZajZh8aps6Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZajZh8aps6Q[/video]...


----------



## rick_english (Jan 19, 2017)

I've gotten several epoxied handles off with heat, but it's risky. For a cheap handle like that, just stick it in a vise and destroy it with a hammer and chisel.


----------



## Danzo (Jan 19, 2017)

I've seen that video, I don't think it'll work that easily. How does the heat come in with removal?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 19, 2017)

Ask CKTG


----------



## malexthekid (Jan 19, 2017)

rick_english said:


> I've gotten several epoxied handles off with heat, but it's risky. For a cheap handle like that, just stick it in a vise and destroy it with a hammer and chisel.



This I think.

Or send it to Dave, we all know he loves cleaning up their mess


----------



## Matus (Jan 19, 2017)

Try to boil it - the epoxy may get loose. But I would not expect that the handle can be reused.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jan 19, 2017)

Danzo said:


> I've seen that video, I don't think it'll work that easily. How does the heat come in with removal?



In that video the heat comes in with installation. The tang is heated and the new handle is burned in to fit. No epoxy is used or needed, except perhaps to seal the gap between the tang and the hole. Handles installed with that method are easily removed. Note that this method can be used on ho wood, chestnut and ichii handles but not on handles made from stabilized wood (unless the handle has been specifically made with a dowel to allow burning in).

A handle that has been epoxied on is a totally different animal. While it is possible to heat the tang area to soften the epoxy (while taking care that the blade is not damaged by the heat), it's risky. Best to just chisel it off carefully.


----------



## pkjames (Jan 19, 2017)

Heat around 100 Celsius causes wood to move and weaken the epoxy, enough to help you hammer the handle out. For echizen handles, there is a very high chance that it may not even be epoxy inside


----------



## Danzo (Jan 19, 2017)

Yeah I get burning the handles on and everything makes for an easier removal? So this handle is toast if I take it off I gather?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jan 19, 2017)

Danzo said:


> Yeah I get burning the handles on and everything makes for an easier removal? So this handle is toast if I take it off I gather?



Try removing it with Maksim's method. The epoxy may just be at the end of the handle.


----------



## tgfencer (Jan 19, 2017)

If Maxim's way doesn't work, I second what James said. I've removed epoxied handles both wa and western style by sticking them in my oven at 200F/100C checking regularly until the epoxy loosens, then used hammer and a flathead screwdriver to knock them off. At that temperature, the heat treat shouldn't be in any way compromised.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 19, 2017)

I once removed a Konosuke HD handle that was glued in with some type of silicone or something. That was a pain. I must have hammered it for like 10 minutes or more. Not to mention that tang basically runs the entire length of the handle. Rogue108 and I also sliced off an epoxied handle on a bandsaw as well. Just ran it down both sides and pried the remainder off.


----------



## milkbaby (Jan 19, 2017)

If you heat it in your oven, try to keep it away from the heating elements because it can be a lot hotter in spots than what the temperature control is. Maybe try carefully heating with a hair dryer and see if that works first?


----------



## milkbaby (Jan 19, 2017)

Actually, reading your first post, you haven't actually tried the 2x4 whack it method yet? Give it a shot!


----------



## merlijny2k (Jan 20, 2017)

I would say boiling water rather than oven. No risk of local overheating and the handle will expand when it soaks up water. Tiny bit of luck and it can be reused.


----------



## pjotr (Jan 20, 2017)

Adhesive tape on edge, cover with plastic bag. Place it standing on handle in a pot with boiling water.


----------



## jessf (Jan 20, 2017)

I second the boiling water idea. If a plastic bag can't be found a rubber johnny can always stand in.


----------



## Danzo (Jan 20, 2017)

The idea here is to get it off without demolishing the handle. To use the handle for another project. If I can't get it off safely I may just sell the knife. I'm not attached to it


----------

